# bind address already in use



## jus71n742 (Jan 23, 2010)

I have the following error displayed periodically on my FreeBSD 8 system.  

```
"current date/time" ineted[873]: ssh/tcp: bind: Address already in use
```
I am really unsure how to fix this.  I know I enabled all three (ssh, TCP, and bind).  I have never seen this before.

any idea's?]


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 23, 2010)

Do you have sshd_enable="YES" in /etc/rc.conf *and* do you have sshd enabled in /etc/inetd.conf and inetd_enable="YES" in /etc/rc.conf?

If so, disable inetd. It's not needed for anything nowadays. Just start your services from /etc/rc.conf.


----------



## J65nko (Jan 23, 2010)

What is the output of
	
	



```
$ netstat -an -f inet
```
?


----------



## jus71n742 (Jan 23, 2010)

Ahh, ok I will disable them, that is enabled, thanks


----------



## jus71n742 (Jan 23, 2010)

Scratch that, I only had inetd enabled in rc.conf. it is no longer enabled.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 23, 2010)

You're confusing me  Is the problem solved by just running sshd as a stand-alone daemon instead of starting it from inetd as well? If you are/were *not* running sshd as a separate daemon, chances are you did not have the *-i* flag on the ssh line is inetd.conf. This means sshd can only be started once, leading to the error you saw on every subsequent connection.


----------



## jus71n742 (Jan 24, 2010)

oh, well then it will probably start doing it again.  I had to leave on a trip so I will check it tomorrow.
So would I add the -i flag in the rc.conf or what?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 25, 2010)

Set sshd_enable="YES" in /etc/rc.conf and disable inetd.


----------



## jus71n742 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ok, that is done...I am getting Error 1
esp when I use pkg_add whatever
or go to the ports folder and do a make install clean or whatever combination is necessary.  didn't have those last time..


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 30, 2010)

More information. About 99% of things that go wrong produce an error 1 (which means: "something went wrong"). Post the exact (and complete) error message, and when it happens. And also post which changes you made to counter the original problem that this topic is about. If these errors are not related to that, open a new topic in the right forum.


----------



## jus71n742 (Jan 31, 2010)

It probably needs to go into a new post any ways. So I will open a new one tomorrow after work and get back to you on that.


----------

